# Home Care in Portugal



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Some time ago there was a request for information on homecare for the elderely and infirm

I have just come across this while doing a search for something else.

Comfort Keepers - Contactos e Informações

Hope it might help someone.

They have 9 office in Portugal at present. Unfortunately none yet in either Central or Silver Coast regions


----------

